# Michelle's journal nov 2012



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

So Ive decided to start a journal to keep track of my progress and join in with the forum. Been reading alot and really enjoying being on here

I have taken a few pics and videos so ill be posting them on here too.

My goals are to compete in the Spring Bodybuilding shows up here in scotland, so around 24 weeks to go.. I need to bring up shoulders quite alot.

I fancy doing a powerlifting competition aswell but we will see.

Im 5 ft 7" and currently 140bl

Not sure what my one rep max is but Rab @Team1 thinks its around;

Squat 95-100kg

Bench 47.5-50kg

Deadlift 110kg

Leg day yesterday

squats

bar x 12

40k x 12

60k x 8

80k x 6

90k x 1

100k x 1

105 x 1

drop set 80k x 6

drop set 60k x 15

Deadlifts

60k x 10

60k x 10

80k x 10

90k x 10

improving with deadlifts since starting a month ago.. my one rep max was 90k when i started

Stiff leg deadlifts

60k x 10

60k x 10

(lost form a bit towards the end)

Car park walking lunges (10 lunges per lenght of car park, no rest really in between)

35k x 2 lengths

30k x 2 lengths

bar x 2 lengths

Legs like jelly coming back into the gym and going down the stairs

Leg extensions

45k x 10

50k x 10

drop set 30k x 6

drop set 15k x 12

always feel the burn alot with this one!

stretching afterwards, lots of juice and a protein bar


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

It appears!

Here's your pic. I can't do them all but between me @weeman and @Ser I'm sure we will assist

BOOM


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, looking awesome, good luck with everything.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha welcome over here too!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

will be following! welcome Michelle!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WOOHOO!! Its here:bounce:

 subbed


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Shoulders & glutes tonight

Started with squats (AGT wide stance)

40k x 12

50k x 13

50k x 12

60k x 10

Found these easy enough, burned towards the end but was thinking more about speed and going really low

Side Lats

8k x 12

9k x 11

10k x 10 (only half way up)

front raise

7k x 12

8k x 9 1/2

9k x 2 + 10 half way

military press

20k - reps = 10, 9, 8

DB press

10k x 12

12.5k x 7

12.5k x 6

light set of 15 reps - 6kg

ooffft feel the burn.. got a little help with the 12.5k - felt like i was going to drop weight on my head

shoulders had a good workout tonight, should have done glute bridge raises but ran out of time.. will make up for that on leg day  or add it in tomorrow


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

damn,no glute training pics.

(sits in corner sulking)


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sure this journal will get plenty of attention. You look in good condition, good luck.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

24 weeks loads of time

best of luck :thumb:

subbed


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> damn,no glute training pics.
> 
> (sits in corner sulking)


just squats.. but u seen that a wee bit yesterday lol:tongue:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheat day :thumb: 2 rolls n sausage for brekkie :laugh:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lol you are progressing quick Michelle. The 105kg squat then deadlift at 90k for 10 reps was a shocker

Be good to see you get up to 20kg db press that's would be pretty impressive for a newbie to the gym and natty


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Uh oh, not another Scot come on the forum to cause trouble... and associating with the worst trouble makers of them all in Ser, Bri and Rab :lol:

Benefit of doubt I suppose though, so welcome to UKM!

You look to be in good shape already, and 24 weeks of good training and diet should get you into shape for a show. Just to clarify, what class of bodybuilding competition are you looking at, figure, fitness or 'pure' bodybuilding?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with everything. You look great.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Team1 said:


> Lol you are progressing quick Michelle. The 105kg squat then deadlift at 90k for 10 reps was a shocker
> 
> Be good to see you get up to 20kg db press that's would be pretty impressive for a newbie to the gym and natty


It's a good feeling when u can lift more than u cud before  really want to try 110 again.. Don't help me tho unless I ask


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Uh oh, not another Scot come on the forum to cause trouble... and associating with the worst trouble makers of them all in Ser, Bri and Rab :lol:
> 
> Benefit of doubt I suppose though, so welcome to UKM!
> 
> You look to be in good shape already, and 24 weeks of good training and diet should get you into shape for a show. Just to clarify, what class of bodybuilding competition are you looking at, figure, fitness or 'pure' bodybuilding?


Thanx, and I'm the sweet n innocent one :innocent:

Aiming to b ready for toned figure in April


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheat day was goooood 

Had chocolate for brekkie, and two rolls n sausage, only managed one tho.. Was at a birthday party today so cake, sweets etc.. AND! Normal red bull :thumb: then a chippy at night coz I got back quite late.. N having a couple of vodka n cokes.. Just not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing to take advantage of cheat days n eat a lot..

Bought 10k of chicken yesterday as I was nearly out.. I'm all organised.. It's all weighed and frozen in separate bags, even cut off all the wee fatty bits all at once..


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Should have a video collage up soon.. Have already taken some videos with @Team1.. So just going to get some more for a bit of variety before they get edited.. So watch this space


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

KJW said:


> You'll get a good laugh at my deadlift video. @Team1 was polite about it afterwards...


Post it on here.. Geez a laugh :tongue:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> just squats.. but u seen that a wee bit yesterday lol:tongue:


aah but you changed out of the short shorts back into the leggings,i really need to see said squatting in the short shorts.

i mean of course to assess form properly,muscle tie ins and the shape of muscle bellies,all totally non perverse,i mean what do you take me for :whistling:



Michelle M said:


> Cheat day was goooood
> 
> Had chocolate for brekkie, and two rolls n sausage, only managed one tho.. Was at a birthday party today so cake, sweets etc.. AND! Normal red bull :thumb: then a chippy at night coz I got back quite late.. N having a couple of vodka n cokes.. Just not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing to take advantage of cheat days n eat a lot..
> 
> Bought 10k of chicken yesterday as I was nearly out.. I'm all organised.. It's all weighed and frozen in separate bags, even cut off all the wee fatty bits all at once..


hold the boat....

you've had vodka?

plots evil plan



hmmmmm now i know for sure ser has your number......

(weeman sends txt asking if michelle can come over immediately with short shorts to 'assess squatting technique')


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> aah but you changed out of the short shorts back into the leggings,i really need to see said squatting in the short shorts.
> 
> i mean of course to assess form properly,muscle tie ins and the shape of muscle bellies,all totally non perverse,i mean what do you take me for :whistling:
> 
> ...


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

^^^ last comment came up in middle of message :confused1:

What u 2 up to tonight? Weeman and ser


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> ^^^ last comment came up in middle of message :confused1:
> 
> What u 2 up to tonight? Weeman and ser


lol you seem to see yourself as a fat heffer at parts of your body,just so you know,thats normal,but your still off your head and blind lol

hmm what are we up to.

well to be totally honest we were supposed to be at a very very debaucherous party tonight with lots of friends,but instead sers mum had to pull out of sitting for us due to being poorly and instead her sister sat for us for a cpl of hours,which ment we couldnt go to perv party,so instead we went to pics and watched Argo (pretty good actually!) and now home having a drink wondering how on earth the night turned out the way it did lol

Did you enjoy cheat day hen? and dont be guilty of enjoying the day btw,as am sure rab will have drummed into you already,method behind madness,the fact you feel slightly guilty is a good thing,it will serve you well into the new year and proper prep


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Aw that's a shame, bet u were looking forward to ur wee "party" aswell.. I'm desperate to see twilight.. Finances not good this week tho.. Just one of those weeks! Cheat days r good but I sometimes feel like I've spoiled my efforts during the week coz I do have a very good appetite. Hoping I can get a sitter tomorrow coz I need to go to gym before I start getting crabbit lol..need my fix.. My mum sent me some more pics


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

What is crabbit? Must be a Scottish saying?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> What is crabbit? Must be a Scottish saying?


Moody :cursing: lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> Moody :cursing: lol


I know the feeling. I feel useless and fat after missing a few sessions. After I have been the gym, I feel ripped and awesome 

Reality is probably somewhere between the two!!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I know the feeling. I feel useless and fat after missing a few sessions. After I have been the gym, I feel ripped and awesome
> 
> Reality is probably somewhere between the two!!


if I get to the gym tomorrow that's only one session I've missed.. But it's still annoying coz for the past 8 weeks or so it's been all good.. Tink ill give myself a hammering tomorrow lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> if I get to the gym tomorrow that's only one session I've missed.. But it's still annoying coz for the past 8 weeks or so it's been all good.. Tink ill give myself a hammering tomorrow lol


Missing 1 session in 8 weeks is fine imo. Sometimes the body/CNS needs a break and also it is good mentally, you will be bursting to smash those weights tomorrow.

Recently I had 2 weeks off (smashed my car up, other issues etc), got back in the gym and smashed a PB on bench.I was staggered but I had kept diet good etc so maybe break was what I needed.

Talking about slacking, Bri, how's being back in the gym going


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Aw that's a shame, bet u were looking forward to ur wee "party" aswell.. I'm desperate to see twilight.. Finances not good this week tho.. Just one of those weeks! Cheat days r good but I sometimes feel like I've spoiled my efforts during the week coz I do have a very good appetite. Hoping I can get a sitter tomorrow coz I need to go to gym before I start getting crabbit lol..need my fix.. My mum sent me some more pics


yep had been looking forward to party for 3 weeks damnit!! to say we are gutted doesnt come close lol

ok will ignore twilight comment.

(yeah ser and i have actually admitted in past week we really should prob watch the films to see if they are any good lol)

dont feel that you are undoing a weeks work,as am sure rab will have told you,you cant get fat in a day,if you are clean 90% of the time then having that one day to yourself wont hurt things,wont be till it gets to nitty gritty half way thru prep that things need to get reigned in,and even then it depends on how metabolism is responding 

more consistent you are this end of the game the less work you will have to do come next year,thats the gameplan we went with when Rab and i got together and it p1ssed people off no end on stage when that hard work came to fruition lol 

more pics?happy?not happy?what you reckoning?



Huntingground said:


> What is crabbit? Must be a Scottish saying?


she said its moody mate,in males it means grumpy,in females it means lunatic hormonal irrationaly unreasonable psychos :lol:

joking!!!!!

(sssshh am not thats factual mate lol)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Missing 1 session in 8 weeks is fine imo. Sometimes the body/CNS needs a break and also it is good mentally, you will be bursting to smash those weights tomorrow.
> 
> Recently I had 2 weeks off (smashed my car up, other issues etc), got back in the gym and smashed a PB on bench.I was staggered but I had kept diet good etc so maybe break was what I needed.
> 
> *Talking about slacking, Bri, how's being back in the gym going*


pmsl cheers mate lol

actually been back training 5 whole weeks in a row lol,bodyweight has increased from 99kg up to 106kg and due to actually training and eating abs have made a reappearance lol had good sesh yesterday,havent incline dumbell pressed in the guts of a year but when training chest with ser yest decided to give it a go to see whats what,topped out with set of 6 on the 65kg bells,was super chuffed and it really remotivated me too as at mo am on bare minimal meds etc and largely sh1t eating,onwards and upwards!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> yep had been looking forward to party for 3 weeks damnit!! to say we are gutted doesnt come close lol
> 
> ok will ignore twilight comment.
> 
> ...


Noooo way,,, u need to watch twilight.. After the first one u will b hooked!!! Have a wee look.. I put some pics on earlier.. It's just a faf on the iPad copying them over etc.. So I've only added a few.. Starting to agree with mum n debs.. They're not great for lighting etc,, but some of them r good..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

weeman said:


> pmsl cheers mate lol
> 
> actually been back training 5 whole weeks in a row lol,bodyweight has increased from 99kg up to 106kg and due to actually training and eating abs have made a reappearance lol had good sesh yesterday,havent incline dumbell pressed in the guts of a year but when training chest with ser yest decided to give it a go to see whats what,topped out with set of 6 on the 65kg bells,was super chuffed and it really remotivated me too as at mo am on bare minimal meds etc and largely sh1t eating,onwards and upwards!


Impressive lifting mate, good to have you back on board too........

MM, sorry about hijack :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Impressive lifting mate, good to have you back on board too........
> 
> MM, sorry about hijack :whistling:


hey dont say sorry to her,fuk her,i had heart failure in january and am still hench as fuk pushing big numbers at the other end of the year :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Noooo way,,, u need to watch twilight.. After the first one u will b hooked!!! Have a wee look.. I put some pics on earlier.. It's just a faf on the iPad copying them over etc.. So I've only added a few.. Starting to agree with mum n debs.. They're not great for lighting etc,, but some of them r good..


just had quick letch over pics.

sorry,i overviewed them in my unbiased from a bbing standpoint opinion.

lighting was defo prob the other day,not the photography skills,once get to exploit better surroundings i think it will bring out the best in your pics,as in all seriousness for everyone who views this thread the pics really dont do justice to what you have,i think once better surroundings and light are involved will probably get much better pics going on with your mum and aunt doing their thing 

Also once you emit a bit more confidence as well you fuktard,sell yourself,you are capable of putting many girls in this industry to shame and you are only starting out,take that from one of the harshest fuks out there and in non pervert mode.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weeman in non-perv mode - does this exist 

Some pics over at TM of Michelle and she looks awesome imo.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Weeman in non-perv mode - does this exist
> 
> Some pics over at TM of Michelle and she looks awesome imo.


Thot my other pics were the same as ones here.. If not they're v similar.. And thanks


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> just had quick letch over pics.
> 
> sorry,i overviewed them in my unbiased from a bbing standpoint opinion.
> 
> ...


I appreciate honesty with these things.. I will b more confident with better set up etc and once I know poses properly :cool2:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> hey dont say sorry to her,fuk her,i had heart failure in january and am still hench as fuk pushing big numbers at the other end of the year :lol: :lol:


**** u too!! :tongue:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> Thot my other pics were the same as ones here.. If not they're v similar.. And thanks


Dunno, I noticed more pics over there, maybe missed some over here. Who takes the photos by the way? I think the lighting is fine, light enough to show cuts, dark enough for imagination :whistling:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Dunno, I noticed more pics over there, maybe missed some over here. Who takes the photos by the way? I think the lighting is fine, light enough to show cuts, dark enough for imagination :whistling:


My mum and auntie took them for me, they are rite into photography


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> **** u too!! :tongue:


Fuk*


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> My mum and auntie took them for me, they are rite into photography


Just popped over to TM, defo more pics over there, black and white ones. Look classy imo.

What are your weak areas and what are you looking to work on? For me, I need to cut. 282lbs at the moment but am working on strength, want 160 BP, 240 Sq and 280DL by end of year. I am 10KG off each of those so am sure I can hit them. Cut in New Year.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just popped over to TM, defo more pics over there, black and white ones. Look classy imo.
> 
> What are your weak areas and what are you looking to work on? For me, I need to cut. 282lbs at the moment but am working on strength, want 160 BP, 240 Sq and 280DL by end of year. I am 10KG off each of those so am sure I can hit them. Cut in New Year.


Need to work on shoulders a lot.. Strength wise I'd like to be able to beat a few scottish records n I'd b happy.. These are roughly.. Bench- 50k, squat 120k dead lift -120.. At the moment I'm doing 42.5 bench, 105 squat, and 102.5k dl. So it gives me something to aim for


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> I appreciate honesty with these things.. I will b more confident with better set up etc and once I know poses properly :cool2:


lol btw,although am sure you prob know,i am not being a cock when saying these things lol only oberharsh to get the best out of you,same way rab will be and anyone wanting to see you get the best from you 

written word carries little emotion and can often be misconstrued for being more serious than ment,but sure you prob know by now everything is ment in best poss way.

net year tho god help you,if rab pulls me in to comment at anytime you will be made to stand in corner eating sprouts,regardless how well your doing lolol

may be naked standing in corner tho,given your not a guy for a change lol



Michelle M said:


> **** u too!! :tongue:


oh dear good god i have tazered,maced and gaffer taped myself up in order to not type thae actual response i want to lolol



Huntingground said:


> Dunno, I noticed more pics over there, maybe missed some over here. Who takes the photos by the way? I think the lighting is fine, light enough to show cuts, dark enough for imagination :whistling:


ffs,i am a mod on TM and it shows how much i have been shirking my duties by not seeing those pics there!!!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> lol btw,although am sure you prob know,i am not being a cock when saying these things lol only oberharsh to get the best out of you,same way rab will be and anyone wanting to see you get the best from you
> 
> written word carries little emotion and can often be misconstrued for being more serious than ment,but sure you prob know by now everything is ment in best poss way.
> 
> ...


I like constructive criticism .. U wouldn't get anywhere without it.. And I know what u mean its like txts, they can be taken the wrong way v easily.. And y wud I b eating sprouts?. Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michelle M said:


> Need to work on shoulders a lot.. Strength wise I'd like to be able to beat a few scottish records n I'd b happy.. These are roughly.. Bench- 50k, squat 120k dead lift -120.. At the moment I'm doing 42.5 bench, 105 squat, and 102.5k dl. So it gives me something to aim for


Snap, my shoulders are my weak point too. As they were weak, I didn't train them as much as I should have and therefore they lag behind. I am trying to rectify that now.

Good luck on the lifts, you have some impressive lifts especially squat and dl. How heavy are you BTW?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Snap, my shoulders are my weak point too. As they were weak, I didn't train them as much as I should have and therefore they lag behind. I am trying to rectify that now.
> 
> Good luck on the lifts, you have some impressive lifts especially squat and dl. How heavy are you BTW?


63kg 10 stone


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Decent lifts then.

As a bloke, target for me is 1.5*BW BP, 2*BW SQ and 2.5*BW DL. Aim is for April after I cut to 110KG.

Eventually, powerlifting comps.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> I like constructive criticism .. U wouldn't get anywhere without it.. And I know what u mean its like txts, they can be taken the wrong way v easily.. And y wud I b eating sprouts?. Lol


sprouts are just for just for hurting reasons,nekid chick eating sprouts,its hot pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:

that too was a joke btw lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> 63kg 10 stone


is she fuk,she is easily 96kg,lets just say the lighting was awesome and her mum is a wizard with photoshop,honestly she looks like some attractive toned chick in the pics but seriously mate,i have seen less fat on a block of lard,was actually heaving when she was trying to do ab shots,almost felt sorry for her,its amazing what people can do to your images in photoshop these days :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> *Noooo way,,, u need to watch twilight*.. After the first one u will b hooked!!! Have a wee look.. I put some pics on earlier.. It's just a faf on the iPad copying them over etc.. So I've only added a few.. Starting to agree with mum n debs.. They're not great for lighting etc,, but some of them r good..


chicky, meant in the best possible way...you is a softy, an EMO if you like! Your lifts are strong, if you stop being an emo...you canlift even heavier!! :tongue:



weeman said:


> just had quick letch over pics.
> 
> sorry,i overviewed them in my unbiased from a bbing standpoint opinion.
> 
> ...


Let us know when you are free and we will get the best of you pic wise.....if you have the wee one, its ok, all of our pics are taken with at least one of our wee ones being present at pic taking!



Michelle M said:


> I like constructive criticism .. U wouldn't get anywhere without it.. And I know what u mean its like txts, they can be taken the wrong way v easily.. And y wud I b eating sprouts?. Lol


Cause sprouts taste of erse! :lol:

Lesson learned:wink:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Workout today with team1 gym was quiet so it was just us and kjw.. Like a Sunday morning at gym..

Started with squats:

warm up with bar x 20

40k x 10

60k x 9

70k x 7

80k x 5

90k x 1

100k x 1

105k - failed! Think I went too low, basically went rite down, didn't want to try again, happy with 100 for now.

one more squat with 95k

deadlifts

60 x 8

80 x 6

100 x 1 (thinking about it too much)

100 x 3

80 x 16

car park lunges (10 lunges per length)

45k x 20

35k x 20

25k x 20

only had about 20 second rest in between to change weights.. Was nakered after these!

Took some more videos today for collage 

was quite unorganised this morning with food so didn't have per workout meal. So I was really hungry by the end up.. Protein bar went down a treat:laugh:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> chicky, meant in the best possible way...you is a softy, an EMO if you like! Your lifts are strong, if you stop being an emo...you canlift even heavier!! :tongue:
> 
> Let us know when you are free and we will get the best of you pic wise.....if you have the wee one, its ok, all of our pics are taken with at least one of our wee ones being present at pic taking!
> 
> ...


I like to think I try my best.. What's an emo? Ant that some sort of goth??x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck

your a strong young lady now, and from the sounds of it you have made friends with people able to help so I'm sure you achieve your aims of competing in both Body building and Power lifting competitions in 2013.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

What an amazing journal!!!

You're a hottie!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

The plan is @weeman to get Michelle over as much as possible to glencairn (the spiritual home of The forum Scottish Contingent) as much as possible on the Saturday morning gatherings for verbal shaggings and name callings for being fat etc.

It will thicken her skin up to posing in front of a crowd and get the buzz of being around other competitors. Also let's you cast your experienced (pervy) eye over her too.

Even if the wee fella comes along Michelle, that's ok. When he isn't there, getting a workout In is always an option and doing a few different things with the additional equipment


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Team1 said:


> The plan is @weeman to get Michelle over as much as possible to glencairn (the spiritual home of The forum Scottish Contingent) as much as possible on the Saturday morning gatherings for verbal shaggings and name callings for being fat etc.
> 
> It will thicken her skin up to posing in front of a crowd and get the buzz of being around other competitors. Also let's you cast your experienced (pervy) eye over her too.
> 
> Even if the wee fella comes along Michelle, that's ok. When he isn't there, getting a workout In is always an option and doing a few different things with the additional equipment


lol sounds great!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> The plan is @weeman to get Michelle over as much as possible to glencairn (the spiritual home of The forum Scottish Contingent) as much as possible on the Saturday morning gatherings for verbal shaggings and name callings for being fat etc.
> 
> It will thicken her skin up to posing in front of a crowd and get the buzz of being around other competitors. Also let's you cast your experienced (pervy) eye over her too.
> 
> Even if the wee fella comes along Michelle, that's ok. When he isn't there, getting a workout In is always an option and doing a few different things with the additional equipment





Michelle M said:


> lol sounds great!


cool,the saturday morning ritual flailings of the athletes!!

lol its actually really enjoyable Michelle,rab prob described it already but basically everyone thats prepping gets down there saturday mornings to get the once over,diets adjusted,bit of posing practice etc,good atmosphere and really funny banter,as Rab says also gets your head into thte right mode of it as well as everyone is in the same boat,i think so far looks like i will be helping prep 4 guys and come the new year my mates mrs as well,so a good spread,from first timers to mr class to masters and of course female trained and toned.

pics are cracking there,that serratus pic is a dillion


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck with your goals!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> cool,the saturday morning ritual flailings of the athletes!!
> 
> lol its actually really enjoyable Michelle,rab prob described it already but basically everyone thats prepping gets down there saturday mornings to get the once over,diets adjusted,bit of posing practice etc,good atmosphere and really funny banter,as Rab says also gets your head into thte right mode of it as well as everyone is in the same boat,i think so far looks like i will be helping prep 4 guys and come the new year my mates mrs as well,so a good spread,from first timers to mr class to masters and of course female trained and toned.
> 
> pics are cracking there,that serratus pic is a dillion


Is Amber doing Trained?

WHo we got from the Contingent competing this year as it stands (exc Johnny as he wont be about will he?)

Mat

Steven G

Amber

Michelle

Ryan

Oh Dazzy Fizzle is apparently back in the game. he is coming down Dec 2nd to GlenC. He is fat and looks like he forgot to train his legs for the last year or so


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PaulB said:


> I'm sure this journal will get plenty of attention. You look in good condition, good luck.


Good ????

She looks in fu*king AWESOME condition mate lets have it right.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good ????
> 
> She looks in fu*king AWESOME condition mate lets have it right.


Well yeh she does. I didn't want to come up on the creepy, stalker scooby meter. Lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Is Amber doing Trained?
> 
> WHo we got from the Contingent competing this year as it stands (exc Johnny as he wont be about will he?)
> 
> ...


aye mate amber going for trained,she already started pre prep cpl weeks ago off their own backs,she changing shape already,looking well 

Also got Rod and Geo mate,no i dont think johnny doing it,so this looks like a healthy contingent starting out the prep season then eh!!

7 in,wonder how many will make it to the other side this time 

Also potentially guy you dont know called danny,he did give it a go few years ago,had a lot of personal issues since then tho,ended up ballooning to over 20st,have been chatting with him along with Rams for past few months and slowly got him into notion of putting his diet in my hands and getting him his body back,hoping he follows thru with it as it will be good for him and his self confidence.

Also the shadow mctaggart is trying to organise a scotland vs england independant bbing contest in Chorley near end of the scottish season,is going to sponsor a bus to go down,so would be more stage time and a good blast for the guys and girls if they wanted to show off their hard work one more time and for a good cause as all ticket proceeds go to charity for the event


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

KJW said:


> Looking good. Next time I'll do the same workout and show you how far behind I am!


U need to start thinking more positively


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> cool,the saturday morning ritual flailings of the athletes!!
> 
> lol its actually really enjoyable Michelle,rab prob described it already but basically everyone thats prepping gets down there saturday mornings to get the once over,diets adjusted,bit of posing practice etc,good atmosphere and really funny banter,as Rab says also gets your head into thte right mode of it as well as everyone is in the same boat,i think so far looks like i will be helping prep 4 guys and come the new year my mates mrs as well,so a good spread,from first timers to mr class to masters and of course female trained and toned.
> 
> pics are cracking there,that serratus pic is a dillion


The audience for me stripping off is getting bigger mg: suppose ill need to get used to that.. So gradually is good  so when's all this starting anyway??


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Is this the 'Powerlifting' routine you have had done for you?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> The audience for me stripping off is getting bigger mg: suppose ill need to get used to that.. So gradually is good  so when's all this starting anyway??


not sure at mo hen for this side of the year,but certainly when january kicks off it will be every saturday from the get go,gets to be a good focus point in the week,get minds set at ease or asses kicked,bonding with the others around you in the same boat etc,its a really good thing that we all try and encourage anyone thats prepping to join in with


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Is this the 'Powerlifting' routine you have had done for you?


cant speak with 100% confidence on this aspect as its Rab thats helping out Michelle,but from the way i gather it she is predominantly looking to go down the route of stepping on stage but also wants to dabble in a bit of powerlifting,so guessing the routine she is using is benefiting both her goals but with more focus on the bbing side of things


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Im Matt ignored the paragraph about Michelle training towards the nabba toned figure and skipped to the sentence about MAYBE doin a PL comp :lol:

Gave relevance to try and belittle I suppose. No joy


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> not sure at mo hen for this side of the year,but certainly when january kicks off it will be every saturday from the get go,gets to be a good focus point in the week,get minds set at ease or asses kicked,bonding with the others around you in the same boat etc,its a really good thing that we all try and encourage anyone thats prepping to join in with


sounds qiote cool actually  and it gives me a bit of time to improve a bit


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi people! :beer:

Back workout tonight,, still had sore lower back from deadlifts at the weekend but still got on with it as much as i could..

Started with TBar Rows

10k x 10

30k x 10

40k x 8

50k x 3 Drop set 40k x 4, drop set 30k x 8

10k x 8 single arm

DB Rows (both hands Chest supported)

10k x 15

12.5k x 15

15k x 12

Pullups (negatives only)

3 sets of a few slow negatives

Pulldowns

25k x 15

25k x 12

Machine face pulls

7 plates x 12

7 plates x 10 drop set of 4 plates x 8

DB rear delt raises

8k x 12

10k x 15 poor technique

6k x 10 slower and better

calf raises (missed this at weekend)

70k x 12

80k x 12

100k x 12

more small reps to finnish

start to lose grip half way through but used wraps which helped alot although arms were quite weak after reverse pull ups


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Cardio at 6.30 ish thismorning, like a zombie, 20 mins fasted power walk.. always feel great after cardio.. cooked 2 days worth of chicken at 6 thismorning too so all organised for today and tomorrow


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> sounds qiote cool actually  and it gives me a bit of time to improve a bit


has rab told you of the tales of what Rams and i used to do to him and the others on the saturday mornings? ask him lol we have pics posted documenting the food torture :lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> has rab told you of the tales of what Rams and i used to do to him and the others on the saturday mornings? ask him lol we have pics posted documenting the food torture :lol:


aw cant u just post a pic


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> aw cant u just post a pic


we got in there early one day,between us Rams and i brought in a camping stove,bacon,onions,black pudding etc and in the changing rooms we waited till they started training and started cooking it all up,you could actually see them all buckle and fall apart inside as the beautiful cooked breakfast smell wafted out thru the gym and hit them,and the look on their faces as they watched us slot all that stuff into a roll and eat it in front of them.

on another occasion i hit the Candy Bar in Saltcoats before i hit the gym and bought literally one of every cake in the shop and laid it all out in the changing room to welcome them into the weekly strip off pmsl

this is a shot of Ramsay cooking up the breakfast in the gym,there are pics on my facebook of Rab bowing down in mercy of the array of cakes on my facebook somewhere lolol



also check Rabs face of mixed hatred/bemusement upon seeing where the smell was coming from :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Rams also did what probably is the king act of cruelty and has yet to be surpassed,he waited till the peak of pain (wednesday night by our reckoning) and ordered a full indian to be delivered to Rabs house,prepaid with a loving (hate filled) note attached lmfao :lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> we got in there early one day,between us Rams and i brought in a camping stove,bacon,onions,black pudding etc and in the changing rooms we waited till they started training and started cooking it all up,you could actually see them all buckle and fall apart inside as the beautiful cooked breakfast smell wafted out thru the gym and hit them,and the look on their faces as they watched us slot all that stuff into a roll and eat it in front of them.
> 
> on another occasion i hit the Candy Bar in Saltcoats before i hit the gym and bought literally one of every cake in the shop and laid it all out in the changing room to welcome them into the weekly strip off pmsl
> 
> ...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

whooooooooooooooooooooooa

wtf

back up.

ok,your hot,you train,you seem a nice person,but now you throw in the bomb that is you work in a chocolate factory??????

how come you dont have 4 husbands!!!!!

:lol:

please do elaborate here michelle,which chocolate factory!!!! ffs you held that one out on us!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

btw whats your weakness? may as well make it easy for us to find out now instead of us using private detectives to find out lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> whooooooooooooooooooooooa
> 
> wtf
> 
> ...


4 husbands!! It's hard enough having one pr**k in ur life never mind 4 lol... :lol:

Yep I do make chocolate, tablet, sweets, amazing macaroons, fondants mmmmmmm and that takes a lot of will power let me tell ya


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Weakness ... Hmmm .. Probably the fact that I like to drink alcohol at weekends.. Wine or whatever.. Mabe vodka  ... Erm.. What else... Do u just mean food etc?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> 4 husbands!! *It's hard enough having one *pr**k* in ur life never mind 4* lol... :lol:
> 
> Yep I do make chocolate, tablet, sweets, amazing macaroons, fondants mmmmmmm and that takes a lot of will power let me tell ya


due to the chocolate,tablet,sweets,macaroon comment its saved you from an onslaught of what my terrible mind would have driven that boldened part being pmsl

where is this paradise you work in and what level of bounty are you able to bring back at what price,for the love of god woman!!!!!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> due to the chocolate,tablet,sweets,macaroon comment its saved you from an onslaught of what my terrible mind would have driven that boldened part being pmsl
> 
> where is this paradise you work in and what level of bounty are you able to bring back at what price,for the love of god woman!!!!!


I can bring some back for u n Ser if u want  no problemo.. What do u like??


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> I can bring some back for u n Ser if u want  no problemo.. What do u like??


Macaroons and fondants are shamazeballs!! Oh and the raspberry ruffles


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Weakness ... Hmmm .. Probably the fact that I like to drink alcohol at weekends.. Wine or whatever.. Mabe vodka  ... Erm.. What else... Do u just mean food etc?


ok thats enough to work with,shall be bringing copius amounts of vodka on strip down days.

brian arranges for the athletes to be viewed a day earlier and michelle turns up to empty (and heated lol) changing room with water bottles full of vodka :whistling:

vodka oddly enough a weakness of mine also (sers is morgans rum)

i guess i should ask what food you are weak to as well ? lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmmm very expensive champagne is a weakness :innocent: I like loads of food I'm not fussy.. Like chocolate cheeseburgers fry ups. Indian, Chinese, pizza.. Sweets, red bull.... lOVE red bull!!! Only drink sugar free unless its a cheat day


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

michelle,actual love for you is forming in the shape of what chocolatey goodness you can bring in to our lives!!!!!

raspberry ruffles..........(squeak)

bring them,bring them all,NOW!!!!!

dear lord.

actual emotional moment.

(bites knuckle)

for me cheat days worst cravings (there were many but the most dominant) bacon in crispy rolls,cheesecake,galaxy cookie crumble (thanks to rab),steak pie,ice cream (in off season i barely touch it???) CRISPS!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> we got in there early one day,between us Rams and i brought in a camping stove,bacon,onions,black pudding etc and in the changing rooms we waited till they started training and started cooking it all up,you could actually see them all buckle and fall apart inside as the beautiful cooked breakfast smell wafted out thru the gym and hit them,and the look on their faces as they watched us slot all that stuff into a roll and eat it in front of them.
> 
> on another occasion i hit the Candy Bar in Saltcoats before i hit the gym and bought literally one of every cake in the shop and laid it all out in the changing room to welcome them into the weekly strip off pmsl
> 
> ...





weeman said:


> Rams also did what probably is the king act of cruelty and has yet to be surpassed,he waited till the peak of pain (wednesday night by our reckoning) and ordered a full indian to be delivered to Rabs house,prepaid with a loving (hate filled) note attached lmfao :lol:


As cold as my heart is...that was cruel, just plain nasty:eek: Even *I* was shocked at this motion of depravity!



Michelle M said:


> That's class!!! The look on rabs face says it all!! Hehe... U can do that to me if u want coz I have good will power.. After all I do work in a chocolate factory


 mg: mg: mg:

there is a choc factory in Scotland???????????

(yes, that is all i got from that reply!)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> we got in there early one day,between us Rams and i brought in a camping stove,bacon,onions,black pudding etc and in the changing rooms we waited till they started training and started cooking it all up,you could actually see them all buckle and fall apart inside as the beautiful cooked breakfast smell wafted out thru the gym and hit them,and the look on their faces as they watched us slot all that stuff into a roll and eat it in front of them.
> 
> on another occasion i hit the Candy Bar in Saltcoats before i hit the gym and bought literally one of every cake in the shop and laid it all out in the changing room to welcome them into the weekly strip off pmsl
> 
> ...


I take bribes to make sure that the perosn in question is never in this position:whistling:



weeman said:


> Rams also did what probably is the king act of cruelty and has yet to be surpassed,he waited till the peak of pain (wednesday night by our reckoning) and ordered a full indian to be delivered to Rabs house,prepaid with a loving (hate filled) note attached lmfao :lol:


He added many an insult in this situ...don't try play innocent:angry:



Michelle M said:


> Hmmm very expensive champagne is a weakness :innocent: I like loads of food I'm not fussy.. Like chocolate cheeseburgers fry ups. Indian, Chinese, pizza.. Sweets, red bull.... lOVE red bull!!! Only drink sugar free unless its a cheat day


am a trained chef.....and have a separate fridge for alcohol..... :whistling:

girls night at mines?? :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Team1 said:


> Im Matt ignored the paragraph about Michelle training towards the nabba toned figure and skipped to the sentence about MAYBE doin a PL comp :lol:
> 
> Gave relevance to try and belittle I suppose. No joy


I like the little laugh about skipping to that sentence about maybe (in caps) doing a PL show - here is the actual first post.



Michelle M said:


> Hi I'm Michelle, just joined recently so thot I'd introduce myself
> 
> I'm 28, 5 foot 7 and weight 10 stone, been training for 6-7 weeks so far, *my goal is to improve my strength for a powerlifting comp next year.. Also looking to enter nabba toned figure for the first time.*


My apologies for actually reading it as it is written and not what you have made up in your head As I trust you can see the primary is powerlifting and the addendum after is a toned figure contest - you supposed wrong.

I can unlike you just read it would appear (sorry, you did leave yourself rather vulnerable to that belittling by trying to do so to my post with no justification).

Is this where I post one of these :lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I like the little laugh about skipping to that sentence about maybe (in caps) doing a PL show - here is the actual first post.
> 
> My apologies for actually reading it as it is written and not what you have made up in your head As I trust you can see the primary is powerlifting and the addendum after is a toned figure contest - you supposed wrong.
> 
> ...


My apologies, I prob did get it mixed up, that's how it started but I would like to do both


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> I take bribes to make sure that the perosn in question is never in this position:whistling:
> 
> He added many an insult in this situ...don't try play innocent:angry:
> 
> ...


morning Ser  did u say a fridge just for alcohol :beer: yes girlie nite sounds like a plan, but I will have to come up with another plan for how I'm going to tie u up lol (not in a kinky way) u defo need to try some of the stuff I make.. What do u like n ill get u some


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> So Ive decided to start a journal to keep track of my progress and join in with the forum. Been reading alot and really enjoying being on here
> 
> I have taken a few pics and videos so ill be posting them on here too.
> 
> ...


Welcome Michelle......thought id requote your very OP of this thread and journal to highlight the first part of what you said

Genius :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Team1 said:


> Welcome Michelle......thought id requote your very OP of this thread and journal to highlight the first part of what you said
> 
> Genius :lol:


Ha ha bless you desperate defensive traits, gotta love the image boys ruffling their feathers for it - Have a look at her first post on here where my conversation with her stemmed from which pre-dates what you have posted; you can let your fragile ego deflate a little after that.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha bless you desperate defensive traits, gotta love the image boys ruffling their feathers for it - Have a look at her first post on here where my conversation with her stemmed from which pre-dates what you have posted; you can let your fragile ego deflate a little after that.


 :lol: There can be nothign fragile about my ego, not with the company i keep. it would have been broken and trampled into smitherines a long time ago were it so :lol:

I was looking at her first post in this thread, as thats where we are posting...this thread 

A misunderstanding though thats all.

Though on PL. Were she to go down that road i think she could do well and is already getting close to Scottish records after 8 weeks training in a gym for the first time


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow Michelle u look great! Subbed to this  you are well strong too. Think I'm the weakest female on here. Gutted lol.


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Whos with me thinking Michelle could give Louise Rodgers a run for her Mon£y on the looks front?

Oh, and I don't normally read journals. :wub:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Ha ha bless you desperate defensive traits, gotta love the image boys ruffling their feathers for it - Have a look at her first post on here where my conversation with her stemmed from which pre-dates what you have posted; you can let your fragile ego deflate a little after that.


Who r u anyway? and does it really matter lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a bad start to the week  lots of things happening at once but looks like im going to manage my 4 training sessions so im all happy now.. heres a wee update:

Cardio thismorning 20 mins powerwalk fasted.

Gym tonight - Shoulders and arms

Started with bench press

warm up with bar x 20

30k x 12

35k x 8

45k x 6

48k x 1

50k x 1 - really chuffed with this new PB for me - think i struggled with 46k last time i tried, but felt strong tonight and did this not problem

Board press

40k x 12

45k x 8

50k x 6

Side lats

8k x 10

9k x 10

10k x 10, half ones towards the end

preacher curls

with bar only, too light tho

5k + bar x 6 - find this quite awkward so went onto bicep curls instead

8k x 12

9k x 7

Machine Press

25k x 12

30k x 12

35k x 6

DB hammer curls

7k x 12

8k x 10

9k x 7

arms dead

Really happy with PB tonight.. @Team1 said no more 1 rep maxs for a wee while


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Brawn said:


> Whos with me thinking Michelle could give Louise Rodgers a run for her Mon£y on the looks front?
> 
> Oh, and I don't normally read journals. :wub:


+1

you look great and lift great ..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Who r u anyway? and does it really matter lol


I am a strength and conditioning coach and competitive strength athlete (Strongman) that holds several British Powerlifting records.

I own a specialist training facility in Birmingham which caters for various athletes that I coach from Pro cage fighters to top flight Rowers and so on.

My particular area of expertise is the biomechanics of force generation which as you can imagine sits well with physical sports and especially strength sports such as Powerrlifting. I have been working hard to encourage more women into this field through promotional work with my business partner who is President of the Global Powerliting Congress, actively coach one of the female British Raw champions (she also does some work for me in the context that she is a Dietician by trade that specialises in sports).

FitRut on here knows me rather well, and I was taking an interest as I noted the desire to compete and was going to offer some free advice/training methods from someone in the industry. By all means check out some of my postings if you are in doubt of my knowledge base around that area, or indeed my own training journal for the sorts of weights I shift.

And no it doesn't matter, just boys and their banter over a misunderstanding. I wouldn't profess to be able to advise you towards figure goals better than a bodybuilder as that is their bag, so if that is the primary aim then stick with it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Michelle M said:


> Who r u anyway? and does it really matter lol


here`s a picture of him , he`s a sound guy .

View attachment 101731


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> here`s a picture of him , he`s a sound guy .
> 
> View attachment 101731


That was on a good hair day.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> here`s a picture of him , he`s a sound guy .
> 
> View attachment 101731


looks a bit Russell Brand meets Ron Jeremy...


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I am a strength and conditioning coach and competitive strength athlete (Strongman) that holds several British Powerlifting records.
> 
> I own a specialist training facility in Birmingham which caters for various athletes that I coach from Pro cage fighters to top flight Rowers and so on.
> 
> ...


impressive stuff.. i just like to be awkward lol.. want to do both  im not in doubt of ur knowledge n experience, just cant take u seriously with a picture of darth vader next to ur posts lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Decided to go to gym again tonight, should have had a rest night but just did some hamstrings and glute exercises.. another training session tomorrow night and rest at weekend for me i think

Started with some stiff leg dead lifts

40k x 12

60k x 10

60k x 10

lower back still feeling it from deadlifts before

Leg curls

20k x 10

14k x 12

20k x 10

10k x 8

didnt go rite to top with most of these.. find them quite hard

did quite a few squats, went down as far as i could go really then back up, but not to the top, these burn!

Glute bridges, 40k x 12, 80k x 10, 100k x 6

looking forward to workout tomorrow


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> impressive stuff.. i just like to be awkward lol.. want to do both  im not in doubt of ur knowledge n experience, just cant take u seriously with a picture of darth vader next to ur posts lol


I've never been fussed with having pics of myself up - I've vids on youtube and comp results people can search. And in fairness Darth Vader did one arm press people by the throat, that's pretty swole!

How about these, are they more acceptable? (no idea why it split them up)



It is not unheard of for people to do both, a friend of mine IFBB Pro Paul George Powerlifts (how I know him actually). They tend to be strong bodybuilders that just do short peak cycles for powerlifting competitions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> here`s a picture of him , he`s a sound guy .
> 
> View attachment 101731


lol fk ! Is that Russel Brand before or after the divorce ? Or is that a typical night in with Geri these days.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Tonights workout - Shoulders got hammered!

Dumbbell press

8kx 4 too light

12.5k x 8

15k x 6

17.5k x 6

15k x 6

12.5k x 5

10k x 5 - last 3 with about 30 seconds rest in between

upright rows

10k + bar x 10

15k + bar x 6

20k + bar x 6, 3 (to just under chest), 3 (to belly button)

Side LAts

6k x 15

7k x 10 + 4 half ones

8k x 8

Rope front raises

2 blocks x 10

2 blocks x 6

drop set 1 block x 6

+ 10 half reps

found these really hard to begin with but pushed myself, @rab shouting at me too

Shoulder press

45k x 12

got another couple of videos still need to put some on

rest and cheat day for me tomorrow, still need a wee bit of cardio in the morning tho.. will prob be back at gym on sunday for more torture:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> I've never been fussed with having pics of myself up - I've vids on youtube and comp results people can search. And in fairness Darth Vader did one arm press people by the throat, that's pretty swole!
> 
> How about these, are they more acceptable? (no idea why it split them up)
> 
> ...


ok that is a stellar piece of self whoring,i have tried hard not to do the same thing,but now its sooooooooooo hard!!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

granted most of my self whoring pics cant be posted outside of the adult lounge due to nakedness and such things but still!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> impressive stuff.. i just like to be awkward lol.. want to do both  im not in doubt of ur knowledge n experience, just cant take u seriously with a picture of darth vader next to ur posts lol


I say bring Darth back!!!!!! WTF you mean can't take him seriously with darth as an avi???Shame on you, it should make your ears pr1ck up even moreso!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

weeman said:


> ok that is a stellar piece of self whoring,i have tried hard not to do the same thing,but now its sooooooooooo hard!!!!!


I am the only whore I would bother spending money on; because I'm worth it!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Because Thor worth it!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Leg day today

find it hard to remember exactly what i did if i dnt write it down but this is probably about rite..

Squat

warm up with bar x 10

40k x 10

60k x 10

70k x 8

Ive had a sore knee since the last time i did heavy squats so didnt go any heavier, hope its feeling better soon as it held me back today

Dead lifts

40k x 12

60k x 10

80k x 8

Stiff Leg Dead Lifts

60k x 12

60k x 12

Car PArk Lunges

37.5 x 2 lengths

35k x 2 lengths

30k x 2 lengths

Leg extensions

40k x 10

45k x 6

Actually felt sick half way through lunges today, felt shaky and walking a bit funny afterwards, must be working:bounce:


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Just cardio for me today, 20 mins fasted power walk early this morning, fat coming off very slowly.. Still weigh the same really.. 10 stone 2. ?0back on treadmill early tomorrow morning then gym in afternoon..

@Team1 changed diet a bit.. Introducing amino acids and more eggs mg: so we will see how that goes.

Could someone tell me how u subscribe to another persons journal??


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

top right hand corner of the thread rather than the whole web page, click Thread Tools, then select unsubscribe


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, you can lift girl & that's with a sore knee holding you back.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Leg day today
> 
> find it hard to remember exactly what i did if i dnt write it down but this is probably about rite..
> 
> ...


was actually;

45kg x20

30 sec rest

40kg x20

30 sec rest

35kg x20

1 min rest (so you didnt die)

30kg x20

first week you done them you only managd 30kg. huge imprivements

Bad news is....more weight again next week :devil2:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Team1 said:


> was actually;
> 
> 45kg x20
> 
> ...


 :surrender: no wonder I felt sick lol, think I'm going to hate u next week


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Cardio this morning 20mins fasted power walk.. Do this 5 times per week, sometimes forget to write it in, probably as I've been half sleeping when I was on treadmill

Working on back muskles :tongue:

Tbar rows

10k x 12

20k x 12

25k x 10 + 2 half ones

30k x 5 and a half

20k x 8

single arm 10k x 9

10k x 9

reverse pull-ups x 3, find these pretty hard, did some pull downs too..

pulldowns

20k x 15

25k x 11

30k x 8

rear delt raise

9k x 15

12.5k x 10 losing grip so used hand wraps for next ones

15k x 10

shrugs, using hand wraps again

30k x 15

40k x 15

50 k x 15

60k x 14

DB rows

7 k x 12

tried to do more with 9 k but started to get sharp pain in shoulder joint.. Hopefully it will be ok next time

Really need to start getting in some ab exercises, not really done any at all :huh:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Shoulders and glutes tonight

DB press

9x12

12.5x12

15k x 10

17.5k x 6 with spot

side lats

8k x 12

9k x 10

12.5 x 10

10k x 12

7k x 12

5k x 10

machine press

35 x 12

40k x 8

3 x force negatives

Glute bridges

60k x 10

90k x 8

110k x 9

90k x 7 team1 is mean!! But no pain no gain eh

Squats, wide stance

ass to grass, partials (rite down as far as poss, only coming back up half way) aoch!! :wacko:

60k x 5

50k x 10

50k x 10

40k x 20

feeling good n looking forward to chest n arms tomorrow or Friday :thumbup1:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Quick update.. So cardio has changed.. Only to do 3 mornings a week for 20 mins fasted power walk.. Not a lot... Keep thinking I'm going to get fat with the amount of food I'm eating and little cardio but going to go with it n do as I'm told :confused1:

Chest n arms.. Wasn't meant to do any more one rep Max's but did one anyway, beat BP.. 55k bench :thumb:

35k x 10

40k x 7

45k x 3

50 x 2

55 x 1

Board press (partials)

50k x 9

50k x 8

60k x 4

Push downs

15k x 13

20 k x 7

15k x 12

10k x 12

Kickbacks

7k x 12

Bicep curls

8k x 12

9k x 12

Had to rush away coz brother picking me up from gym so didn't Finnish workout :sad:

Also did some calf raises in between bench pressing..


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Like i was saying over on TM, just need to shift the ratio a bit more to focusing on muscle tissue....you have 21 weeks to go


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Legs on Friday went ok.. Not on top form tbh..

Squats

Bar x 12 to warm up

40k x 10

60k x 8

70k x 7

80k x 6

No spotter and a bit of knee pain so not going too heavy again.... Meh!!!

Dead lift

60k x 12

80k x 12

90k x 7

Stiff leg dl

60k x 10

60k x 7

Leg extension

40x 13

45k x 12

50k x 8

Didn't do lunges, not spotter to help lift weight on... Meh!!

Leg curl

10x 15

20k x 11

Have a head cold now n know that if I train ill not b 100% what do u guys think? Train anyway or get better n train twice as hard??


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Train anyway if it's not too bad.. Sometimes when you feel the worst, you bring the most out of yourself. It's those sessions that make the difference. If its really bad I would lay off the gym for a few days. Good luck


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Shifting decent weight there, more than I am!

That's a tough one on should you train or not with a cold. I hate doing anything and underperforming, but at the same time would be just as annoyed at missing a session. Just depends on how you feel at the time when you go to train I recon. If you feel weak and unmotivated it might be best to give it a miss in case you pick up a daft injury that could hold you back for longer. But if you still feel like you could give it a decent go then have a bash at training and see how the session goes. If it's good then happy day's if not then call it a day and rest up.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

After waking up half the night and feeling 10 times worse this morning there's no way ill b training till its gone.. Any miracle cures?? Hate this feeling weak n staying in! :cursing:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> After waking up half the night and feeling 10 times worse this morning there's no way ill b training till its gone.. Any miracle cures?? Hate this feeling weak n staying in! :cursing:


I usually super dose vitamin c which definiely helps me clear it. 10g a day.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

The tablets I have are only 10mg :turned:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> The tablets I have are only 10mg :turned:


Sorry 100mg, just took 5:blink:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you still coming along tonight hen?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I usually super dose vitamin c which definiely helps me clear it. 10g a day.


This^^^

I buy the 1000mg(1g) ones from H+B when they are on sale, usually buy a tub, get another for 1p.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> you still coming along tonight hen?


Wud like to but not going out the house.. Off work today too n my friend took Saul to school :-(


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> Sorry 100mg, just took 5:blink:


100mg tabs? they must be tiny? i get the big 1000mg ones like ser and have 10 of them in one gulp lol.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Wud like to but not going out the house.. Off work today too n my friend took Saul to school :-(


bawbag,your a big sh1tebag,ill my baws


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Mibbe not in one gulp...you'd choke:lol:

I tend to do them over the day, no reason for it other than they are big mf's to try to get down


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> bawbag,your a big sh1tebag,ill my baws


Feel like coming over now just so I can breathe on you n make u get this evil man flu


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Michelle M said:


> After waking up half the night and feeling 10 times worse this morning there's no way ill b training till its gone.. Any miracle cures?? Hate this feeling weak n staying in! :cursing:


eeek! sounds awful, I've got a vile cold myself, not trained for about 4 days now and it's gone from my head to my chest and now can't get out bed without heaving for breath...sod!

I've heard it say that if you have the cold in your head then still train, but maybe lightly, and if on the chest, don't train but I'm no expert and I haven't trained full stop since I was felled by the dreaded snot monster. Hope you feel well soon.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle M said:


> Feel like coming over now just so I can breathe on you n make u get this evil man flu


dirty bitch,your just making me wet :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> dirty bitch,your just making me wet :lol: :lol:


Already?? Lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm back 

chest m biceps at gym tonight.. I have recently been talking to another girl who is also in prep for comp in April.. She's Is doing "trained" so she's more muscular than me.. Good thing is she trains hard and she came to the gym tonight with her husband to train with me.. Really good session, good motivation for us both too 

bench went well considering I've been off sick for a week.. My pb was 55k but did that 6 times tonight so I was really chuffed.. Few sets up to that and then some more for reps so no 1 rep max's tonight...

Did the same with board press arms quite weak by this point..

machine press 30kx 12

35k x 10

lighter one for reps

barry told me to do some press ups after this but couldn't even do one lol. That means I did enough apparently 

bicep curls standing with ez bar

me n amber worked together starting at 7 and working our way down to one rep.. Passing in between..

then working back up to seven reps.. It's was hard!! Amber helping a bit for me

Bicep curls with dumbbells and pull downs for triceps.. One after the other with no rest in between.. Me n amber swapping over after 12 reps on each x 4

hard workout but very good.. Arms were solid after this


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

So team1 and weeman have decided to cut cardio for now so I can build muscle first.. I hate cardio but dnt like not doing it.. Looking forward to getting stuck into cardio and stripping fat later on (never thot I'd say that)

Eating loads ATM.. Struggled a wee bit when. Asit well last week but I'm back on form With the diet now


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

me n amber at gym on Monday  17 weeks to go


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Shoulders tonight with amber Barry and Jonathan @Amber, @jkw..

Warm up with machine press

+3 x heavier sets

3 x sets side lats

4x sets DB press

back on machine press facing backwards for 3 sets

3 sets of upright rows and 1 x fast reps

Cant wait for legs day this week... Dnt usually say that but I'm happy to be back after being off 

Ps Jonathan is a fud after smashing a light in the gym tonight.. Was really funny tho.. He needs to shrink or look above him before he lifts anything next time lol


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a good back workout tonight, forgot to update this at the end of last week but my knee was playing up again on leg day so I didn't do a lot.. Started taking glucosamine and cod liver oil tablets to help my joints so I hope they work.. Has anyone else had the same problem and know a good solution??

Reverse pull-ups x 7 coming down v slowly.. Jamie gave my back a wee push as I still can't pull myself up.. But getting there, can get half way now so it's a small improvement 

Tbar rows 4 sets 10k working up to 25 k, 10 -12 reps each set

DB rows x 3 sets, 10 k up to 15k around 12 reps. Each set

Rear delt raises, 3x sets 10k up to 15 k around 12 reps each set

Machine rows, 2x sets 30k x 12, 1 set of 20k x 20ish


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking good in the picture. Amber has a cracking build on her doesn't she. I wouldn't be unhappy with shoulders like hers and I'm a bloke!

I'm also suffering from joint pain from years of injurys and abuse so interested to see what anyone can come up with for that question, my knees are making lots of weird and wonderful noises doing squats.

What is a reverse pull up?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Looking good in the picture. Amber has a cracking build on her doesn't she. I wouldn't be unhappy with shoulders like hers and I'm a bloke!
> 
> I'm also suffering from joint pain from years of injurys and abuse so interested to see what anyone can come up with for that question, my knees are making lots of weird and wonderful noises doing squats.
> 
> What is a reverse pull up?


yes amber is looking great  my knee has been clicking too.. What I mean by a reverse pull-up is.... Either jumping up or getting a bit of help, pushed up.. Then really slowly coming back down focusing on back muscles.. Should eventually be able to do some proper pull ups after these for a wee while


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought that was what a reverse pull up was, wasn't sure if I was being dim though. Good way to build strength focusing on the negative part of the movement.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 103875
> me n amber at gym on Monday  17 weeks to go


damn girl, i think i'm in love :wub:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking exellent. Well done.


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Shoulders and glutes tonight

Started with glute bridges

From 30k working up to 100k around 12 reps per set, 12 x 100k too 

Machine press warm up, as many reps as poss x 3

DB press.. From 10k up to 17.5k started at about 12 reps but cud only do 3 by the end

Side lats.. Started at 10k doing as many as possible working down the rack..9k..8k.. All the way down to 1 ooosh this was good!

From raises 1 block x 25.. Slow ones x 10-15 twice

Also some work on biceps on same machine

Then went upstairs to practice poses..

Will post some more recent progress pics soon


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ps knees are better today :-D let's hope it stays that way for leg day:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

Is that a standard pose or something ?

Looks like you are both holding imaginary plant pots over your heads :bounce:

I've seen loads of ppl doing it, must be part of the repetoire ?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Is that a standard pose or something ?
> 
> Looks like you are both holding imaginary plant pots over your heads :bounce:
> 
> I've seen loads of ppl doing it, must be part of the repetoire ?


Yes that's the way ur meant to have ur arms, however we are beginners so dnt think its 100%


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

merry Christmas everyone for tomorro, dnt eat too many pies  xxx


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105119
> merry Christmas everyone for tomorro, dnt eat too many pies  xxx


you are the owner of a very pretty face :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Michelle, just been catching up

After seeing you the other night, you REALLY need to work on your confidence, we will help you as much as possible, but YOU have to really dig in to get there....even if you are the best on stage, if you don't present yourself well the judges won't see you at your best! I would like to see you do well, and Rab can write out what you train, when you train and what you eat, we can show you how you should present your physique....but if you are gonna do all that work in the run up...you gotta get up there and SHINE and show it off!

In the new year we will get you over and try to get to the bottom of the problem and fix it(i will open a bottle or twa lol) you and the wee man can stay overnight(don't listen to Bri when he says you must sleep in our bed, there is a blow up bed for Saul to sleep in with the kids and you can have Fins room :lol: ) and we WILL sort this out!

You have the ability to do this, you WILL do this(its not a question, or a suggestion, more of a me telling you that you will!)


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> Hey Michelle, just been catching up
> 
> After seeing you the other night, you REALLY need to work on your confidence, we will help you as much as possible, but YOU have to really dig in to get there....even if you are the best on stage, if you don't present yourself well the judges won't see you at your best! I would like to see you do well, and Rab can write out what you train, when you train and what you eat, we can show you how you should present your physique....but if you are gonna do all that work in the run up...you gotta get up there and SHINE and show it off!
> 
> ...


I know ser I wud be really annoyed at myself if I done all that work and ****ed it up on stage with having no confidence!! Defo think I can get better at it tho once I know poses properly and once I get a bit leaner.. Saul,is away for a week or more to his dads in Newcastle at new year so I cud mabe come over then, if uz promise not to rape me lol xx


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I will tie Bri up so he can be trusted as much as you can trust Bri, and i will only rape you if you want me too:tongue:

You are more than welcome chicky...we won't be home on NYE, but any other time will be good for us


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Ser said:


> I will tie Bri up so he can be trusted as much as you can trust Bri, and i will only rape you if you want me too:tongue:
> 
> You are more than welcome chicky...we won't be home on NYE, but any other time will be good for us


U going to b about in the 5th?? That's next pose sesh at glen cairn.. Sent my number in pm, not sure if it worked xx


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

yes, will be back training too! Should be a good prep this year, lots of folk willing to throw the hat into the ring!

Got pm and replied


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool ill see if I can get a sitter n train there that day aswell  x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Been really busy, same as everyone else at this time of the year I suppose, but I did get to gym on Xmas eve and today (boxing day) will also be going as much as possible from now until 6th of jan as my son is away to his dads for the new year..

Today I did shoulders

warmed up using shoulder press maching, lots of rereps

dumbbell press up to 15k

side lats started at 10k and went down the rack doing as much as I could

machine press up to 30k

military press up to 30k

dips, with arms tucked in x 7

chest and arms tomorrow


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Chest and arms today

bench press, up to 55k then 40k for more reps

team1 (rab) training with me today so always get pushed on more, he takes no slacking!

Board press (partial bench press) up to 60k

pull downs, up to 15k then drop sets for reps.

Barbell bicep curls, bar only, as many as I could then negative ones.

skull crushers and dumbbell press with arms tucked in

bulging biceps

want to go to gym as much as poss while my son is away but have to rest tomorrow and only do 30mins power walk or cross trainer


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Pic of the day


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

just me


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

me trial biking (nae muskles)


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

miss this, it actually gets ur arms a good pump..used to lose my grip after a wee while


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Legs yesterday.. Expected to be a lot sorer today as it was hard..

Leg extensions up to 60k + partials.

Squats up to around 80k (careful with sore knee)

Dead lifts.. .new pb for me of 120k!! Last time I did 102.5k so I'm happy with that, and it matches the Scottish record 

Glute bridges, up to 70k

Leg curls, up to 40k mark spotting and shouting at me to keep going, this was hard!!

Having a bad day today, ill b honest even although I cud slap myself... Woke up with hangover n had some fizzy juice, choc, and a cheeseburger later on... Still dnt feel any better! Back to gym tomorro and ill probably get a slagging for being fat today


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

KJW said:


> Didn't realise the knee was still troubling you. Have you had a sports physio check it out? Best get it checked out - the longer you leave it the more chance there is of it being psychological.


Or the docs mabe??? It feels like the joint, it has got better so thinking them tablets are working  just scared incase it gets worse again


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

KJW said:


> One thing I can tell you from football, rugby and more serious injuries I have had over the years - doctors is the last place I would go for anything physical. Useless. Nearly killed me but that's another story!
> 
> Messaged Barry and 4ish tomorrow is bang on


The gym defo open??.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed!

What ever you do pleaseeee dont inject test.. Keep your face the way it is


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

KJW said:


> Not a clue but I haven't been told otherwise


Neither have I but it is New Year's Eve


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like you're going to be in good hands with Ser and Bri. Be careful with the knee, I have taken a week off squating due to my knees giving me hell over the last couple of weeks. They feel much better for it now so will see how they go next time I squat on Wednesday.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> View attachment 105399
> 
> 
> Pic of the day


god michelle you look really amazing

and sounds like you working really hard to achieve your goals

seeing your pic has kinda inspired me to get going with things again and get back to training as hard as i was before

well one girl


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

KJW said:


> If you find out before I do let me know.


Ok will do


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> god michelle you look really amazing
> 
> and sounds like you working really hard to achieve your goals
> 
> ...


Thanks  what were u training for before?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Michelle M said:


> Thanks  what were u training for before?


lols well not quite same level as you i dont want compete but for general slimness and fitness yeow so thats me back at it


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lxm said:


> Subbed!
> 
> What ever you do pleaseeee dont inject test.. Keep your face the way it is


thats a really stupid and ignorant comment to make mate,unless test is extremely abused it will have virtually no masculanising effects on facial features,there are women on this board using that,tren etc etc who look perfectly feminine,99% of the time its v low bodyfat from the diet that brings out the features that you are speaking of,some women are lucky when dieted down and still remain perfectly feminine looking,others arent so,its down to bone structure of the face.

I would hardly say Ser or ausbuilts mrs look facially like men now,would you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

weeman said:


> thats a really stupid and ignorant comment to make mate,unless test is extremely abused it will have virtually no masculanising effects on facial features,there are women on this board using that,tren etc etc who look perfectly feminine,99% of the time its v low bodyfat from the diet that brings out the features that you are speaking of,some women are lucky when dieted down and still remain perfectly feminine looking,others arent so,its down to bone structure of the face.
> 
> I would hardly say Ser or ausbuilts mrs look facially like men now,would you?


Ignore Mr. NOAVI


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

How are you getting on with the knee? I tried squatting last night after a 11 day lay off, all was fine on the warm up sets then the 2nd rep of a working set I started to get not plesant noises from my left knee that got so bad I abandoned after the 4th rep of working weight.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle partied too hard over the holiday season,her knee gave out on her first day back and she had to have it amputated,she now looks like a one legged sponge bob squarepants.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Michelle yesterday.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> Michelle partied too hard over the holiday season,her knee gave out on her first day back and she had to have it amputated,she now looks like a one legged sponge bob squarepants.


Don't tell the guys that they will all cry!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

weeman said:


> Michelle partied too hard over the holiday season,her knee gave out on her first day back and she had to have it amputated,she now looks like a one legged sponge bob squarepants.


It's true, u dnt need to take the **** Brian, I'd like to see u try one legged squats n lunges :-(


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

AAlan said:


> How are you getting on with the knee? I tried squatting last night after a 11 day lay off, all was fine on the warm up sets then the 2nd rep of a working set I started to get not plesant noises from my left knee that got so bad I abandoned after the 4th rep of working weight.


Knee is still playing up a bit, both are but left one is worse.. Still taking glucosamine n cod liver oil tablets.. Seem to work ok but if I forget to take them a day or two it comes back.. Rab said he has something for me to try so ill give it a go.. Can't remember the name of it tho


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Think I'll need to give them a try then and see if it helps mine any.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You still wearing your fat ar£e of the week tshirt? Was talking to George and saw a pic of him with the same tshirt and thought I recognised you off hear.

Hope the knee heals soon!


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You still wearing your fat ar£e of the week tshirt? Was talking to George and saw a pic of him with the same tshirt and thought I recognised you off hear.
> 
> Hope the knee heals soon!


Lol ye ... Who r u were unat the gym today?


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

He a really good chest workout yesterday, today I went to gym to practice posing n get looked over by Brian and rab, i got the fat **** of the week tshirt


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

Rab is a cock


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No wasn't at the gym. Just a friend of George's and when i saw the pic I recognised you off here that's all.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

@weeman Michelle was close to 11 stone today....looks like she is set for fat **** of the week 2 weeks on the trot pmsl

Just catching up here.

I feel ashamed that lb for lb you have beat me at legs and back our last two workouts

That is all


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll post these for u Michelle....I can email the original to your aunt.

For folk watching, they don't really do her justice...need to get a pic of her upper back on Saturday


----------

